# صناعه الصابون الصلب صابون التواليت من الاحماض الدهنية



## مصطفى ابو الورد (22 أبريل 2012)

اخوتي الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احببت اليوم ان اكتب عن صناعة الصابون الصلب من الاحماض الدهنية لانني لم اجد في المنتدى الكثير عن صناعة الصابون الصلب .ساقوم اولا بكتابة مميزات الاحماض الدهنية في صناعة الصابون حتى يكون القارئ الكريم فكرة بسيطة عن هذا النوع من الصابون .اولا-الصابون الناتج خالي من المواد الملوثه. ثانيا-الصابون الناتج خالى من الاوساخ لانها قد أزيلت بالتقطير والترشيح اثناء تحضير الاحماض الدهنية.ثالثا-سهولة وسرعة تصبن الاحماض الدهنية حتى بأستخدام كربونات الصوديوم .رابعا-الصابون الناتج خالي من المواد المسببه للرائحة.خامسا-الصابون الناتج خالي من الفوسفاتيدات والمواد الزلالية والصموغ والمواد الغير قابله للتصبن والتي تسبب عدم ثبات الصابون.سادسا-الصابون له رائحه سارة أذا استخدم فيه الاحماض دهنية الناتجه من زيت النخيل.سابعا-يعطي رغوة عالية.ثامنا-الصابون الناتج خالي من العيوب التي تنتج من التصبن الغير كامل عند استخدام الدهون والزيوت المتعادلة.تاسعا- يجب أن تكون الاحاض الدهنية المستخدمة فاتحة اللون وصفاتها .ساقوم بشرح صفاتها بالمرة القادمة ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (22 أبريل 2012)

بارك اللة فيك وسوف ننتظر تكملة الشرح لاننا نحتاج اليها الان
فى فصل الصيف ويارب تكون بصورة مبسطة


----------



## Abu Laith (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير انا مهتم بالموضوع في انتظار الجديد منك .............


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (23 أبريل 2012)

قلنا يجب ان تكون الاحماض الدهنية فاتحة اللون وصفاتها كما يلي .1- رقم التصبن للون الاحمر هو (214 )وللون الاصفر هو (216 ).2 - رقم الحموضه للون الاحمر هو (197 ) وللون الاصفر هو (200 ) .ان الصابون الناتج سيكون كريمي اللون ذا رغوة ممتازة وله صفات تنضيفيه عالية . ملاحضة :ان القدر المستخدم لتصنيع هذا النوع من الصابون هو عبارة عن خلاط وأن التسخين يكون بشكل غير مباشر عن طريق البخار وهو شبيه بقدر تصنيع الجبن المطبوخ وفكرته عبارة عن قدرين بنفس الحجم يركب الواحد فوق الاخر والاعلى يحكم غلق القدر الاسفل بحيث لايسمح بخروج البخار من القدر الاسفل ويجب تركيب خلاط في القدر الاعلى لخلط مكونات الصابون ولايمكن الخلط اليدوي وعلى العموم يمكن الاستفاته من قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية في هذا الخصوص .انشاء الله في المرة القدمة ساقوم بشرح خطوات التصنيع للصابون ولكم مني كل التحية والسلام


----------



## Abu Laith (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله في انتظار


----------



## احمدابراهيم لاشين (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياخى


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (24 أبريل 2012)

*قبل شرح خطوات العمل يجب ان تكون قد أحضرت القدر وركبت عليه الخلاط ويجب ان ترتدي القفازات والنظارات الواقية والصدرية والحذاء الواقي ويجب ان يكون لديك محرار لقياس درجة الحرارة . خطوات العمل : يجب ان يكون القلوي بتركيز (25%) ويحتاج كل (1000)كيلو جرام من الاحماض الدهنية الى (120)كيلو جرام صودا كاوية تركيزها (25%) اي لعمل (100) كيلو جرام احماض دهنية نحتاج الى(12) كيلو جرام صودا كاوية تركيز (25%) ويجب ان تحضر القوالب الكافية ويمكن ان تعمل القولب من الخشب اي تعمل اطار خشبي قياسه (120) سم *(200)سم وتثبت عليه من الاسفل خشب المعاكس ثم تقوم برشه بكمية مناسبه من الباودر او الورق لمنع التصاق الصابون بالقالب ثم يقطع بسلك معدني رفيع وقوي ويجب ان يكون ارتفاع الاطار بحجم ارتفاع قطعة الصابون لضمان التبريد والجفاف السريعين. لم يتبقى لدينا سوى شرح خطوات العمل في المرة القادمة ان شاء الله واعتذر من الجميع جداا جداا للاطالة ولكنني اريد ان ينتفع الجميع وتكون لهم بعض الدراية ولكم مني كل الشكر على سعة صدوركم *


----------



## Abu Laith (24 أبريل 2012)

سلام يا عزيز كل يوم شوي عم بتشوقنا على الموضوع ولا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (24 أبريل 2012)

*خ طوات العمل :1 - نوضع (50) كغم من الاحماض الدهنية في القدر ثم نسخن بالبخار لتنصهرمع التقليب السريع والمنتظم اي بأتجاه واحد وثابت يعني يجب ان يكون الخلاط مثبت على القدر ويدور باتجاه واحد وتستمر هذه العملية لمدة (5) دقائق . 2 - بعدتمام الانصهار ومع التقليب المستمر اي يبقى الخلاط بيعمل بنضيف (6) كغم هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بالتدريج في صورة جرعات صغيرة مقسمة على وقت مقداره (5) دقائق مع ملاحظة درجة الحرارة يجب ان لاتتجاوز ال (50 ) درجة مئوية . 3 - يجب ان يكون لدينا ماء خالي من الاملاح والمعدن بمقدار من (10-20) لتر لضبط المكونات او اذا ارتفعت درجة الحرارة اعلى من(50) درجة مئوية . 4- وبعد (5-10) دقيقة يثقل القوام وفي هذا الوقت نلاحظ قوام الخليط اذا كان ثقيل اي نستطيع ان نقول انه صابون جيد والا نضيف اليه قليل من الهيدروكسيد وبعد اتمام عملية التصبن اي يتحول الخليط الى صابون ثقبل القوام اذا رفعناه بملعقه خشبيه لايسقط منها بسهولة ,بخلاف الصابون المصنوع من الزيوت حيث شدة القوام فيه له مساوء .5- نضيف المواد المالئة مثل سيلكات الصوديوم او كاربو نات الصوديوم وانا افضل السلكات على الكاربونات ونضيف اللون والعطر حسب الرغبة.6- يستمر الخلط السريع لمدة (15-30) دقيقة وتكون درجة الحرارة مابين (60-70)درجة مئوية .7-يسحب الصابون ويصب في القلب المحظر مسبقا يترك ليجف ويبرد وبعد ذالك يتم تقطيعه وختمه اذا ارتم .هذه طريقة تصنيع الصابون من الاحماض الدهنية وهناك طريقة اخرى يستخدم فيها كاربونات الصوديوم بدل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ولاكنها تحتاج الى خبرة في العمل لصعوبة السيطرة عليها من جراء فوران الصابون بسبب انطلاق غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون . انني الان حاضر لاي سؤال او استفسار عن هذا الموضوع وانني اعمل بهذا النوع من الصابون منذ سنة ونصف تقريبا. ولكم مني الف تحية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت بالتفصيل لاني مهتم أنا وغير ي بهذا الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (29 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي الاعزاء ان صناعة الصابون من الاحماض الدهنية تختلف عن صناعة الصابون من الزيوت للاسباب ادناة 1-سرعة تصبن الاحماض الدهنية حيث ان التصبن يحدث فور اضافة القاعدة . 2- قلة استخدام المعدات والايدي العملة.3- ان الوقت الكلي لتجهيز صابون جاهز للتسويق هو يوم واحد . والان ساقوم بالشرح على شكل خطوات اولا - المعدات المستخدمة للعمل.1- قدر ذو تسخين غير مباشر مثبت عليه خلاط ذو سرعة عالية .وهو قدر يشبه تماما قدر طبخ وتصنيع الاجبان.2-محرار مئوي . 3- قوالب خشبية .4-ملاعق خشبيه حجمها حسب كمية العمل .5-جهاز لوفيبوند(lovibond)خلية 1 بوصة وهذا يستخدم لقياس صفات الاحماض الدهنية وترجة تصبنها .6-عدة السلامة المهنية لوقاية العاملين .**ملاحظة هامة :يجب عدم استعمال اي ادوات مصنوعة من الالمنيوم (الفافون )كما يسمى عندنا في العراق .ثانيا المواد الاولية :1- ان كل 1000كيلو غرام احماض دهنية تحتاج الى 120 كيلو غرام هيدروكسيد صوديوم تركيز (25%)لاتمام عملية التصبن .**2-10-20 لتر ماء* لظبط المكونات 3-مواد ملئة مثل سليكات الصوديوم 4كيلو غرام لكل 100 كيلو احماض دهنية.4-اللون وعطر حسب الرغبة .اما خطوات العمل فهي مشروحه في الاعلى .ولكم مني جزيل الشكر واذا كان لديكم اي اسالة او استفسار فانا حاظر ان شاء الله


----------



## babylinkall (3 فبراير 2013)

مصطفى ابو الورد قال:


> * . 3 - يجب ان يكون لدينا ماء خالي من الاملاح والمعدن بمقدار من (10-20) لتر لضبط المكونات او اذا ارتفعت درجة الحرارة اعلى من(50) درجة مئوية *


 لماذا 10-20 لتر ماء ممكن توضح بالتفصيل الصغيره والكبيره



ومشكور على جهدك الطيب


----------



## رايان المحبة (6 فبراير 2013)

جعلها الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## hussein2020 (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي مصطفي ابو الورد
جزاك الله خيرا لما قدمت ولكن كنت اود ان استفسر عن امكانية قياسة درجة PH للخلطة . هل يفضل عمل تجربة لمعرفة كمية هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الداخلة في التفاعل ام يمكن الاستعاضة عنها بجهاز ال phmeter 
ثانيا : ما هي درجة الحموضة المفضلة في صابون الوجه ؟
ثالثا : ما هي المكونات الاضافية لتحسين جودة الصابون ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخى


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

احنا كلنا مهتمين بس حضرتك فى استفسارات كتيره 
ايه الفرق بينها وبين الزيوت


----------



## جابي9 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله حير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (17 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي مصطفى على الموضوع المتميز وارجو من حضرتك ان تدرج صورة توضيحية للخلاط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع مفيد للغايه جزاك الله خيرا


----------

